# Safe?



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Is it safe to get chicks at tractor supply?


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I got my first chicks at tractor supply and all live except 1. So I say it's fine but beware they can't tell chicks from ducks lol. I went there yesterday called twice before I came! To make SHORE they were chicks not ducks! Got there they were ducks! Errrrrrr I was Soooo mad and let down!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks so much!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Lots of people get them there and have no problems. I haven't had any trouble with my ducks. I know at my TSC, they feed them the medicated starter chick feed. The chicks and ducks are tended to non-stop there too so they always have fresh water & feed. I'd rather go through them than through an unknown person at a swap like I did last year. I brought home a sweetheart that was sick when I got her and I had no clue until it was too late.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The chicks still come from a hatchery, so its basically the same as ordering online.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Okay! Thanks all, any thing else is also helpful!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

If you already have chickens, make sure you keep the new ones seperated for a few weeks, to make sure they aren't sick with something that will infect and possibly wipe out your whole flock.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I have gotten all my chicks there. No problems here, get to listen to them chrip all the way home.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I got my first 8 there all are fine and 5 weeks old. Only thing is you might not know what breed or sex till they get much older. That is if you don't know your baby chicks.


----------



## LICHICK28 (Jan 1, 2013)

Make sure they have nice dry tushies. They have bantam mixed, red mixed & a few more breeds. If you have the room st run will be cheaper. They do have sexed for a little more. Last week at TSC they had chicks that were already two weeks old because no one was buying because of the cold weather in Pa. It is always a good idea to keep them separated any way from your stock because of the size difference. They will need heat & have red bulbs for about $5. each or a two pack for $9.88. I just ordered another sea brin eco 50 because it has no bulbs & uses energy of 10 watt costly at $170. but its worth it after having bulbs blow out when you are not home & has nice adjustable legs for height. I also use it in the coop if temps go into single digits. Gives off safe heat that wont burn feathers


----------



## fundabug (Jul 18, 2012)

I picked up eight red pullets from Tractor Supply three or four weeks ago from their first batch. I only needed six, but picked up eight thinking for sure a couple would die by now. Nope, all still going strong and easily three times the size they were when I brought them home. It's still winter time cold here in KY this year, so I've been keeping them in the house until it warms up a little more. They outgrew the brooder I made within two weeks and I had to make a bigger one out of my dog's large cage.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks All!


----------

